# PC-BSD Users?



## Hippie (Feb 23, 2012)

I just had *PC*-Bsd installed on my computer, and it *is* very unstable, and slow. *D*id you ha*ve* such problems as well in *PC-BSD*?


----------



## vand777 (Feb 23, 2012)

Try this: How to install and configure a FreeBSD Desktop with Xorg and KDE


----------



## kpa (Feb 23, 2012)

Before the moderators get on your back, a friendly notice:

Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh, I've been on his back in a different thread. Hippie, good to see you're going with PC-BSD, but if you have any questions about that, _go to their forums_ -> http://forums.pcbsd.org/.


----------

